# my new pet bird: Cochise



## Mantis Lady (Oct 3, 2019)

Since a few weeks I have a new pet. It is a budgie. I don't know yet if he is female or male. He talks a lot. it sounds funny. I hope i can tame him so he can out of his cage too.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 7, 2019)

Nice, what do they eat? insects?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Oct 13, 2019)

Awesome! I wish I could have one, but my dad's allergic. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 13, 2019)

Sweet bird, @Little Mantis!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 14, 2019)

hibiscusmile said:


> Nice, what do they eat? insects?


Seeds and fruit. Cochise is doing fine. He eats well and talks a lot. He is a very active little bird. I think he is a male because his nose part has a blueish glow now.



MantisGirl13 said:


> Awesome! I wish I could have one, but my dad's allergic.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Too bad. Birds are messy. Hubby likes my bird. He even talks to him. Too bad i cant get him to see mantids as beautiful insects.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 14, 2019)

so dont they eat insects?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 14, 2019)

As far if I know they don't eat insects. At pet shop they told me they eat seeds.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 17, 2019)

Well do a search online, I think that is weird.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Oct 29, 2019)

@hibiscusmileMaybe there are birds who eats insects, but not budgies. they eat only seeds, fruit some minerals. I watched vids about what they eat (want to know what to give him or not, like chocolate and advacado.

Here a vid what budgies can eat:  food for budgies 

I will try to give Cochise a piece of strawberry tomorrow.

Cochise escaped today because I left the cage open. I could put him back gently because his wings are clipped. before I did that I had to put my dog outside of the room. My bird is not a toy.






Instead of going in his cage he climbed on his cage. I think he is a male because his nose is has a blueish glow on it now


----------



## hysteresis (Oct 31, 2019)

Lovely!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 4, 2019)

I dont get him to eat few fruits like a banana or strawberry. Maybe later.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Nov 10, 2019)

Cochise didn't pay attenion to strawberry or banana, but he loves salad leaves. Hope I can teach him later that fruit is eatable too. He is eating seeds out of my hand now with 2 legs on my hand. Sadly enough i can't take a pic of it. I should ask hubby to do it.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 21, 2019)

This week really sucks. Cochise just died. a few hours ago he was eating out of my hand and 2 hours later he became weaker and weaker till life was gone.. I could do nothing for my bird. he faded away wile i was holding him in my hand.

It is now in de middle of the night so  i wait till tomorrow morning and then bury him beside Liyana.

*sighs*


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 21, 2019)

NO!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 22, 2019)

That's so sad! I'm so sorry. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Dec 23, 2019)

I really miss the sounds he made. It is so silent in my livingroom now...


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Dec 23, 2019)

I feel so bad for you!


----------

